# tournament on Russell?



## hunter797 (Apr 15, 2015)

Trying to get a fun shoot up soon maybe even Friday If we could get some guys up quick. Thinking numbers format, and a big fish. Meet some where and trailer from there. 40 bucks a boat my be 3 man teams. Let me know and let's do this soon!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 22, 2015)

Haha someone put one on Friday... I was the only one that showed...


----------



## hunter797 (Apr 22, 2015)

Man wish I woulda known, dm me and we can get together


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 25, 2015)

The one he is talking ab is the one I did


----------

